# Reaper



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

This is a new monster mud reaper that I made.
http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com/2009/03/reaper.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

His face has a nice dessicated look, like a mummy


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you, glad you like him!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good Tyler....keep up the good work


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gettin' better with each project man! Of course, I'm partial to corpses.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Good job Tyler


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep it up.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job... he's got a unique look to him, which is a good thing in our hobby!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks ghostess, thats a huge compliment!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Aw, what a sweet little Corpsy!

Dude, looking at your dolls-- where were you last Halloween?! I could've used some of those babies...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Chicken bones for fingers is a neat idea, but how did you clean them so they don't rot in storage. Realism is one thing, but ---


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually boiled them, and then soaked em in bleach, hopefully it works!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Tyler said:


> I actually boiled them, and then soaked em in bleach, hopefully it works!!!


Great idea! I think that'll work - let us know over time if that technique does works!
Like your reaper btw.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It reminds me of mini voodoo priests...
and the yellow lighting just works with it.
good job


----------

